# Sunday's Show and Tell ...10/31/21



## jd56 (Oct 31, 2021)

Good morning and Happy Halloween. Be safe out there kids.

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

With my lovely wife passing a few weeks ago, my urge to pick has been non existing.
But, yesterday I want to freshen up my look a bit so,
I traded the truck for a louder looking truck...actually, it was all they had with the damn chip shortage.
2022 Tacoma TRD Sport.

Love and miss ya Babe😥




View attachment 1505085


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 31, 2021)

Original paint, unmolested 1947 Harley Davidson with 7,557 original miles.


----------



## Astroyama (Oct 31, 2021)

I have been repeatedly chastised for not going next door to check out this magnificent collection sooner than later.   Little did I know, as I'm still the new kid on the block. 
Ignorance is Bliss!  Never have heard of Montesa BMX before, or Mattel V-Room, interesting.


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 31, 2021)

picked up a EA horn button for my Ben Hur bicycle-could not locate a Delta button so i settled for next best.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 31, 2021)

very sorry about your loss…

Schwinn week plus a R H Macy’s girls parts bike


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Good morning and Happy Halloween. Be safe out there kids.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Really sorry about your loss.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Love and miss ya BabView attachment 1505085View attachment 1505092




Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm really sorry to hear about your wife, JD.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2021)

JD, having met your wife in person, I know this is a tremendous loss and my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2021)

Picked up a couple of tricycles and a wagon (already loaded) from my son’s house in Atlanta. V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Oct 31, 2021)

Schwinn Voyageur 11.8 purchased from the original owner. He said the bike has sat in his shed for many years, so many that even the tires he replaced way back are crumbling. I'll have it back on the road, and I think I might even have some original decals for it!  🙂


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Oct 31, 2021)

Ohhh yes I did .. Could not let this one go anywhere else.


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2021)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Ohhh yes I did .. Could not let this one go anywhere else.
> View attachment 1505133View attachment 1505134
> View attachment 1505135View attachment 1505136
> View attachment 1505137View attachment 1505138
> ...



Very nice! Glad you brought it back to Massachusetts.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2021)

Some old games are cool.......


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2021)

Simple things kept us happy....


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2021)

Eventually somebody would win.lol.......


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 31, 2021)

An NOS set of budget gauges from the 80’s and a gently used older set of Fat Franks.








Very sorry for your loss, JD. Stay strong and ride on.


----------



## stezell (Oct 31, 2021)

JD sorry to hear about your wife, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 
Sean


----------



## dasberger (Oct 31, 2021)

Not from last wast week but some recent goodies....

Picked up another Iver wrench to round out my "sundries" collection from @stoney and a killer NOS early seat clamp from @New Mexico Brant 





I finally received the bike I was able to rescue out of the wilds of southern Oregon.  Packing job was less than desirable but seems like the box of loose parts with a gaping hole contains everything it was supposed to.

Late teens/Early 20's Schwinn built Electric Moto... Pic from before it was shipped.  It made it out of the box but not into the stand as of yet


----------



## iceman (Oct 31, 2021)

A Very original 1981 Marinoni special. I put air in it and took it for a ride, these are great bikes. Also a Shimano FF system crank with a freewheel. I have no idea what I am going to do with 















it, I might end up on a rat rod build off bike. HAPPY HALLOWEEN


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry about the passing of your wife.
Thank you for what you do.


----------



## mike j (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry JD, she seemed like a very special person.


----------



## ratrodz (Oct 31, 2021)

JD, from my family to yours… our sincerest  condolences.  

Scored a few delta goodies…














Was able to get some more crates for display 









Finally caught a ghost on tape!




Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 31, 2021)

Picked up this Monark and several other nice bicycles. Got a nice package price for everything they had bicycle related.Thanks Kirk for posting the lead! Took advantage of these crazy prices on used trucks right now and sold my LML Duramax and ordered a sweet high roof van. 

JD I’m so sorry to hear about your wife. thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Wish you all the best at this difficult time.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 31, 2021)

My condolences, JD.
I’m very sorry to hear of your wife’s passing.
I’ve had a few mortality checks over here lately, and it definitely brings into focus, the realization how fragile life is.
Our hobby has been a blessing during those times when there is not much else good to think about.
Thank you, for starting this thread. It’s always been one of my favorites.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 31, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Good morning and Happy Halloween. Be safe out there kids.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Sad to hear. Sorry for your loss.

I also got me a new truck this week. Chevrolet Tahoe.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 31, 2021)

Sending thoughts your way JD.  

Happy Halloween everyone!

A big thanks to Ken for the Regas/Sager spring frame!  Also the bonus extras he sent along!  I am need of a fork and badge to build out this lovely frame.  The Iroquois bottle opener fits in nicely with my collection; the Dead stickers always welcome!  A nice patina pair of Miami pedals also arrived. Thanks Gabor!


----------



## blackcat (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello;
This morning, a little flea tour in the south of Paris with the MISS 😺
A great find for me,  a NEVEROUT lamp, USA stamped with its color of military origin for 25€.




Regards;
Serge

Ps: sorry for your wife JD


----------



## Boris (Oct 31, 2021)

So sorry JD.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 31, 2021)

Keeping with the Halloween.vibe!! Here are 2 scores I made this month!!
The super desirable Ben Cooper Frankensteins monster costume..(I collect Frankensteinstuff,especiallythe 60s-70s costumes and.masks.. and a RARE AHI 8" (Mego like) figure off ebay for $50 shipoed..missing a boot,but in awesome shape and a screaming deal!!








JD..My DEEPEST condolences..I'm really very sorry to hear about your loss.. je


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 31, 2021)

I just found just one interesting item this week, and also three "Orvis" branded heavy duty flannel shirts for 6$ a piece that fit me.

I picked up this vintage gadget, "a vintage Bearacucci Sqeezo".  I actually had no idea what it was!

I thought it may have been a hand crank fruit juicer. After I found it, I noticed a made in the USA label *"Always a Bonus"*, and I thought it might be worth the $4.99 goodwill price tag.






After researching what it really is. It's "A Tomato Press", and what these sell for on the second hand market, I now have two options. I can either start pain painstakingly making my own pasta sauce, or sell it online and recoup enough money for a free week of groceries.


----------



## BRad90 (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry for your loss JD. Will keep your family in our prayers.

Picked up this part bike last week and found it can't be used after all for my Rocket Monark, so now it's a display piece in the front yard.

Happy Halloween everyone.


----------



## mynameislegion (Oct 31, 2021)

A Victorio Strainer. Used to make juice from tomatoes, berries and the like. A canning staple.


----------



## LocanStreet (Oct 31, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Good morning and Happy Halloween. Be safe out there kids.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...











Found an original PreTag 1963 Myers Manx last month. Rebuilding it from the rusty pans to the top of the chrome roll bar with my son.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 31, 2021)

I've officially expanded my work area into this prime 30' x '40 space with six large windows! It's a far cry from the black hole that I started with. I still have to move all this junk in the old back space forward arrgh! Also I picked up this killer Pratt & Whitney prewar die holder shaped like an airplane propeller!


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 31, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Good morning and Happy Halloween. Be safe out there kids.



Very sorry to hear of your wife's passing JD. My sincere sympathy to you. 

Not vintage but I got this 2022 Trek Marlin 7 this week.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 31, 2021)

mynameislegion said:


> A Victorio Strainer. Used to make juice from tomatoes, berries and the like. A canning staple.



Honest question for people who may can. Does a device like this, provide any benefit over lets say a ninja blender that I might not be taking into consideration. Other then no need for electrical power?

I'm interested in eventually learning how to can into mason jars utilizing a pressure cooker, and wonder if this device is something I should consider keeping.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 31, 2021)

Boris said:


> So sorry JD.


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry for your loss JD


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 31, 2021)

iceman said:


> A Very original 1981 Marinoni special. I put air in it and took it for a ride, these are great bikes. Also a Shimano FF system crank with a freewheel. I have no idea what I am going to do with View attachment 1505226
> 
> View attachment 1505227
> 
> ...



Is that the weird crank set that keeps the chain spinning with the back wheel. If so I have a bike like that on the back burner project list.

It does not seem like the greatest idea, but is cool. Would be great for shifting.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 31, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> Is that the weird crank set that keeps the chain spinning with the back wheel. If so I have a bike like that on the back burner project list.
> 
> It does not seem like the greatest idea, but is cool. Would be great for shifting.




That is a FFS crank set if that's the question. Shimano Front freewheel system.


----------



## Just Jeff (Oct 31, 2021)

Busy week for me. Thanks to a fellow CABE member I finally found my oddball 1946 Dx frame! Scored a couple smalls for my Phantom project. Found a rack that may be correct for my Hawthorne twin bar project. And found a 1940 Dx with all its original parts hiding under an ugly repaint.


----------



## mynameislegion (Oct 31, 2021)

MarkKBike said:


> Honest question for people who may can. Does a device like this, provide any benefit over lets say a ninja blender that I might not be taking into consideration. Other then no need for electrical power?
> 
> I'm interested in eventually learning how to can into mason jars utilizing a pressure cooker, and wonder if this device is something I should consider keeping.



Removes the skins, seeds and pulp to capture only the juice. We canned tomato juice for use in cooking and more than a few Bloody Marys.
Canned tons of jelly (cherry, strawberry, raspberry, elderberry, pear etc...) which uses only juice as apposed to jam which has everything in it which is what a Ninja blender would do.


----------



## REC (Oct 31, 2021)

Got "Snotta-Krates replacement re-do together and am pleased with the end result - On to the next one!!





REC


----------



## REC (Oct 31, 2021)

Ooops


----------



## REC (Oct 31, 2021)

Duplicated post - sorry


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 31, 2021)

My prayers & condolences JD.🙏 It sounds like you have many fond memories and a lot of love in your heart so she continues on within you! Blessings to you and your family!

I gave my bank account a good old fashion Mike Tyson beating this week and ended up with a couple of pretty cool old Shelby's, some grips, pedals and triple drop center wheelset. It's been a good week and I'm a happy guy! 🤓


























Oh yeah! A couple of cool banana seats as well.🙂


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 31, 2021)

I offer you my deepest condolences about the passing of your wife. 

This week, I have a nice set of black barrel grips for a Raleigh three speed and a nice set of frame/cable clips for a Schwinn three speed.


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 31, 2021)

JD my condolences, praying for you and your family.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 31, 2021)

Got a neat 1980's repro ( Korea) of a sign I've wanted ( original is 1950's) for quite awhile MIB/mint in box. It was an item made by Coca Cola for street safety. The back generally has a COKE logo. At approx. 5 foot policeman all metal. I don't ( it never came with one as a repop) have the cast metal stand, rare and expensive to ship if you can't find local. I used an old cast iron Xmas tree stand a buddy gave me. I dig it. Also ended up putting my Corvette spinners on the red rims, couldn't get the dog dish ones to fit well enough. Woody approves.


----------



## IngoMike (Oct 31, 2021)

My condolences JD.....it hit hard to read your post this morning.....I hope all is well with you and yours!

Another new city for the Ca. collection, Fairfield, looks like it took a couple of shots from a BB Gun.....211 plates and 148 different cities. Always looking for more Ca. plates and cities, please contact me if you have anything for sale.












Another plate obsession of mine is Del Monte Forest Car plates......also known as Pebble Beach....this 2018 is the perfect Halloween colors....similar but different from the 1970...../


----------



## jd56 (Nov 1, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Good morning and Happy Halloween. Be safe out there kids.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



Thanks to you all.
I originally didn't feel right posting here about her passing. But, in all honestly you guys are like family and I then felt ok to pass on my feeling.
And yes it's true I truley love the CABE. She never understood why I had to stop everything, to do the Sunday post. 

She loved her bikes but, never understood the need to have so many.

Again, thanks for the thoughts and prayers.🥺


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 1, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> Original paint, unmolested 1947 Harley Davidson with 7,557 original miles.
> 
> View attachment 1505094
> 
> View attachment 1505095



Wow wow and wow!  Sweet  Harley✌


----------



## Nashman (Nov 1, 2021)

jd56 said:


> Good morning and Happy Halloween. Be safe out there kids.
> 
> Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
> Whether it be bike related or not.
> ...



My sincere condolences for your loss jd.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 1, 2021)

That's a really nice old lightweight, and it's a tall frame on top of that. Please post your progress with it in the lightweight forum as you work on it because it's kind of an unusual model to find today.



Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> My prayers & condolences JD.🙏 It sounds like you have many fond memories and a lot of love in your heart so she continues on within you! Blessings to you and your family!
> 
> I gave my bank account a good old fashion Mike Tyson beating this week and ended up with a couple of pretty cool old Shelby's, some grips, pedals and triple drop center wheelset. It's been a good week and I'm a happy guy! 🤓View attachment 1505743
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 1, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> That's a really nice old lightweight, and it's a tall frame on top of that. Please post your progress with it in the lightweight forum as you work on it because it's kind of an unusual model to find today.





Thank you SirMike! I intend to do so as it is an unusual machine and will need the experts of this forum to help figure it out. As far as I can tell and was told is there are a couple areas that were touched up as far as paint. Everything else is possibly original but should be fun to figure out! It is a tall one as shown. I'm 6' 0" and this is an efficient pedalling position, approximately. The bars put me in an almost vertical position! 😂 So I tried something when I had a minute to make it less BIG.....











This is super comfy, centers my weight between the axles better. Haven't had time to ride this yet. Fortunately it rides perfect while I get it dialed in. I have to do something about that fender gap.......

It may be a while before I get anything done but will start a thread as soon as I can to figure this kooky bike out!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 1, 2021)

So sorry about your loss! Didn't get anything this last week, had to put everything on hold as we had a flood in my house and finally couldn't take it anymore so had to leave town for a bit and have to say it was kinda nice not having cell service, but now gotta get back to it and do some shipping.... sorry for the delay folks! It's a comin......


----------

